# Reformation Psalm in Korean



## Guido's Brother (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's a group of Korean young people singing Psalm 133 with the Genevan melody of 1551. 

[video=youtube;KeEsxqU-zuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeEsxqU-zuI[/video]


----------



## dcomin (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually have a set of 20 compact discs produced in Korea that are a complete rendering of the Book of Psalms for Singing (RPCNA Psalter) into Korean. I played some samples for a Korean friend a few years back and he said that what they actually did was to take the Psalms verbatim from the Korean Bible and sing them to the BoPfS tunes. The production is incredible and the singing is angelic.


----------

